# UK Visa



## lauzy_01 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi 

Not sure if I am in the right area for this.....but here goes......

I am hoping for some advice from someone who knows about this or someone has just been through the visa process recently. 

After four years me and my husband (both in our 20's) got married in September in Turkey with both families around us. Now we are getting ourselves ready for the visa process. I’m hoping for him to take the test before the end of the month (if we are lucky) and then onto applying for the visa. 

We have put as much evidence in the folder as we can think of, including letter from my full time job, letter from my parents, (who we will be living with) which says they are happy for us to be there until we are on our feet, evidence which shows they own the house, letter from my father’s work to show he is working and can support us. I have put copies of my savings in (which is not much but it’s a start for a deposit on a house) photos, letters, emails from 2007, phone records (earliest I could request is 2010) etc. 


Problem is my family think that it doesn’t matter how much money I show I have or have coming in they want my husband to have savings too? Which is worrying-as most of the money he has will be going on the visa and exam! Does anyone have any idea how much they expect you to have for the 2 year settlement visa? I’m really worried-I don’t want to apply just to lose all the money if they give us a no. 

Is this correct? Does my husband need to show savings? Or will they look at how I can support him while he is here?

Thanks 
Laura


----------



## t&a (Apr 18, 2012)

Laura i guess unfortunately they both care of your economical status.
You should be careful about that and i advice you to go a lawyer who is an expert on that


----------



## confused2012 (May 13, 2012)

Hi Laura

Hope to help you if I can, firstly I will tell you I don't have personal experience of 'settlement' visa only visitors, but I am sure you can relate when I say I became obsessed and 'tried' to research everything...I get headaches just thinking about it...anyway

I agree to a point with t&a regarding being careful but if you are considering going to a lawyer be prepared to dent your funds..they are expensive!

I used to use a forum which I found helpful, it is just for turkish nationals with uk wifes, girlfriends etc and alot of them had/were going through settlement applications. It used to be called Turkish Love now Yuku?? I think? Also womenmarriedtoturkishmen.

_Problem is my family think that it doesn’t matter how much money I show I have or have coming in they want my husband to have savings too?_ 

Erm. in a word yes it does. You have to VERY clear regarding how you will support yourselves. I found an actual guideline once on a website if I remember correctly you had to be at least 100 gbp clear per week after all bills etc were paid..more if children were involved.

I dont have that problem having moved to Turkey but I know from alot of friends had more luck having applied for UK visitors visa 6 months first and then moving onto to settlement that way the husbands/partners had chance to see if they could settle/were happy to live in UK. Could weigh up possibility of future work opportunities etc.

In meantime, check out the website if you can and I'll try to think of website name that had guideline of how much money they are looking for you to have

good luck!!!


----------



## La esperanza (Jul 2, 2015)

I applied for spouse from Islamabad Pakistan about thirteen weeks ago . 
On Thursday I received the update 
Referred to other authorities for final decision . 
How long I have to wait now ? 
Any one ?


----------

